# fx235d hour meter



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

are the hour meters prone to fail in the cluster?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> are the hour meters prone to fail in the cluster?


My YM series are different, so I can't really say.


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> thanks


There are people who have taken tractor tact hour meters apart and repaired them. Most were made by Nippon-Seiki, even today for all of the Japan brands makes and models. Do a look up on Ytube for how-to videos. It's not hard, just time consuming and a bit involved. 

Is the meter not rolling the hour numbers or does the needle just sit there?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Wondering if the 235 meter is electronic or cable driven? Just because it looks like the hours are rollover, I would suspect cable driven.


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

winston said:


> Wondering if the 235 meter is electronic or cable driven? Just because it looks like the hours are rollover, I would suspect cable driven.


sure the tac is cable driven, have to disassemble to inspect


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> There are people who have taken tractor tact hour meters apart and repaired them. Most were made by Nippon-Seiki, even today for all of the Japan brands makes and models. Do a look up on Ytube for how-to videos. It's not hard, just time consuming and a bit involved.
> 
> Is the meter not rolling the hour numbers or does the needle just sit there?
> View attachment 83738


have to inspect, don't recall seeing any movement for the tick pointer moving. I will check on it. Looking for some help if possible.


----------

